# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Το lovebird μου γέννησε αυγό... τι να κάνω?

## -Vasia1997-

Παιδια μολις μου γεννησε η λοβεμπερτινα μου ενα αυγο δεν το ηξερα και την εβγαλα εξω μαζι με αλλα 3 παπαγαλακια για να πεταξουν επειδη τα βγαζω συχνα.Καθε φορα για να μην μου φυγουν τα βγαζω με την φωλια.Σημερα την ανοιξα και ειδα αυγο ενω χθες δεν ειχε.Λετε να το φαει επειδη ανοιξε τηνφωλια?Θα κανει και αλλα αυγα?Εχει ακομα μεγαλη κοιλια
Τι να κανω?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

κανεις δεν ξερει  εστω συμβουλη εχω μαθημα σε λιγο και δεν θα μπορεσω να ξαναμπω σημερα :'(

----------


## δημητρα

ηρεμησε, μαλλων θα σου κανει κ αλλο αυγο η αυριο η σε 2 μερες.
 αρσενικο δεν εχεις να υποθεσω. αστην να τελιωσει με τα αυγα, αλλα εσυ θα πρεπει να της βαλεις σουπιοκοκκαλο η μια πετρα ασβεστιου. τωρα που γενναει αυγα χρειαζεται το ασβεστιο. ισως κ αυγο βραστο θα την βοηθουσε, αλλα δεν ξερω 100%

----------


## ninos

Εαν δεν έχεις αρσενικό στην παρέα, τότε ίσως και να μην σου κάνει άλλο αυγό. Εαν έχεις αρσενικό, υπάρχει περίπτωση να ζευγαρώσαν ?  Εαν ναι, τότε θα περιμένεις σίγουρα και άλλα αυγουλάκια και γιατί οχι και μερικά μωράκια  :Happy: 

Όπως και να έχει απαραίτητη παροχή ασβεστίου με σουπιοκκόκαλο, (τριμένο κ σε αυγοτροφή). Εαν όλα αυτά σου φαίνονται δύσκολα, τότε αγοράζεις ενα ατοιμο σκεύασμα που το διαλύεις στο νερό και είσαι ΟΚ

----------


## -Vasia1997-

μακαρι να κανει.Αρσενικο εχω και μαλιστα βοηθαει πολυ επειδη της δινει τροφη σουπιοκοκκαλο εχω 2 και στο 1 εχει φαει το μισο και εχω πετρε ασβεστιου αλλα δεν την εχει ακουμπησει.Νινο μαλλον θα ζευγαρωσαν επειδη και 10 δευτερολεπτα να τα αφησω ξεχωριστα φωναζουν.Η αλλη φορα μου το ειχε σκασει το ενα και το καλεσε το θηλυκο και ετσι το βρηκα.Μαλλον θα ζευγαρωσαν ετσι και αλλιως μισο χρονο ειναι μαζι  :Happy: 
αυγοτροφη μπορω να φτιαξω και μονη μου εαν ειναι καλυτερα
υπαρχει προβλημα με την εποχη που ειναι χειμωνας επειδη πηγα στο πετ σοπ και μου ειπε οτι ειναι δυσκολο να βγουν μικρα τετοια εποχη.
παλι καλα το αυγο δεν μου το εφαγαν

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

αν τα εχεις μεσα αστα,μην τα πειραξεις..Λογικα τις επομενες μερες θα δεις κι αλλα μικρα

----------


## -Vasia1997-

αρα εγω που τα εβγαζα να πετανε εξω να μην τα βγαλω ξανα?Και πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο εκτος αφτου?

----------


## kaveiros

Τωρα που κανει αυγα μη τα βγαζεις. Φροντισε να δινεις πλουσια τροφη. Για ασβεστιο υπαρχουν συμπληρωματα που μπαινουν στο νερο. Μπορεις να παρεις απο πετ σοπ. Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να χαρεις και μικρουλια.

----------


## marlene

*Βάσια, καλησπέρα!


Καλό θα ήταν να μην ξανα-μετακινήσεις τη φωλιά... Σε ένα σταθερό σημείο, κατά προτίμηση προσαρτημένο εξωτερικά του κλουβιού. 

Αναφέρεις επίσης κάποια "μικρά" , υπάρχουν κι άλλα πουλάκια στο ίδιο κλουβί...?? Αν ναι, καλό θα ήταν να είσαι πολύ πολύ προσεκτική, 
γιατί τα lovebirds μπορούν να γίνουν πολύ επιθετικά, ειδικά σε περιόδους αναπαραγωγής, όταν προστατεύουν δηλαδή τη φωλιά τους!

Πάμε τώρα στο κεφάλαιο διατροφή... 
Είναι ίσως το σημαντικότερο στοιχείο για μία επιτυχημένη αναπαραγωγή... Αν δεν τα έχεις πετύχει ήδη, τσέκαρε μία τα άρθρα του Δημήτρη εδώ**ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΗ προετοιμασία για την ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ αλλά και εδώ για σπιτική αυγοτροφή,Αυγοτροφή με τη χρήση κους-κους .Η συνταγή αυτή είναι απίθανη, τα δικά μου την εκτιμούν ιδιαίτερα..!!  Εφόσον όμως τα αυγά έχουν έρθει ήδη, καλό θα ήταν να συνδυάσεις την αυγοτροφή με τις βιταμίνες ferti-vit , της Versele Laga (ή Orlux το ίδιο είναι). Πρόκειται για ένα σκεύασμα πλούσιο σε βιταμίνη Ε και Σελήνιο. Αυτό όπως θα δεις στο πρώτο άρθρο θα είναι πολύ σημαντικό και για τη γονιμότητα αλλά κ για την ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών..!
Δες επίσης και το θέμα το Γιάννη, έχει πολλές πληροφορίες και ίσως απορίες που μοιάζουν με τις δικές σου...!!Ζευγάρωμα Lovebirds - Απορίες ...**

Καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι , όλα να πάνε καλά!*

----------


## -Vasia1997-

οντως χθες μου γεννησαν το πρωτο αυγο και σημερα μου εκαναν και δευφτερο.Ειναι καλο η οχι που γενναει καθε μερα?Τους εχω βαλει για το νερο βιταμινες αλλα τωρα δεν θυμαμαι ποιες ειναι.
σημερα την μετακινησα για να καθαρισω και να ανανεωση το κλουβι.Πειραζει?Πλεον θα την αφηνω στην ησυχια τους αφου ειναι ολα πεντακαθαρα  :Happy:  οχι δεν υπαρχουν αλλα πουλακια στο κλουβι αλλα εχω ακριβως διπλα ενα αλλο κλουβι με παπαγαλακια.Αφτο δυστυχως το εμαθα απο πρωτα χερι αφου 5-10δευτερολεπτα το πολυ τα αφησα μονα τους για να τους φερω τροφη και μου δαγκωσαν 1 παπαγαλακι
αυγοτροφη μπορω να φτιαξω και μονη μου εχω ξαναφτιαξει.Πρεπει να ανησυχω που ειναι χειμωνας?Επισης το θηλυκο εχει γεννηθει το 11 δεν ειναι πολυ μικρη για αναπαραγωγη?

----------


## marlene

*Βρε Βάσια... Βάλε μας μία όλες τις πληροφορίες συνολικά για να σε βοηθήσουμε κι εμείς καλύτερα...

Πες μας δηλαδή συνοπτικά: πόσο χρονών είναι τα πουλιά, πόσο καιρό τα έχεις, πού τα έχεις (μέσα ή έξω από το σπίτι), έχουν φωλίτσα? Αν ναι, μέσα στο κλουβί ή προσαρτημένη από έξω..? και κυρίως τη διατροφική προετοιμασία έχεις κάνει..?*

----------


## vikitaspaw

ειναι λιγο μικρη η αληθεια ειναι. 
Ποιον μηνα το 11? Αν ειναι αρχες τοτε ισως ειναι οκ. Αλλα αφου ξανεκινησαν διαδικασια δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι...η φυση ξερει καλυτερα πλεον! Δώσε φουλ ασβεστιο, βιταμινες, προσεγμενη διατροφη κ αυγουλακι μεχρι να τελειωσει με τα αυγα και..καλους απογονους!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Συγγνωμη οντως τα εχω πολυ μπερδεμενα 
Λοιπον :
το θηλυκο ειναι το 2011 συμφωνα με το δακτυλιδι της
το αρσνικο του 2010
ειναι μαζι απο 1/06 και λιγο ποιο πριν
τα εχω μεσα στο σπιτι αλλα η θερμοκρασια ειναι γυρω 20-25 βαθμους.Θελουν περισσοτερους βαθμους?
φωλιτσα εχουν απο τη στιγμη που πηρα το πρωτο λοβ μπερτ και μαλιστα εμπαιναν απο την πρωτη βδομαδα.Η φωλια ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι.Θα σας βαλω και φωτογραφια σε λιγο.Προετοιμασια δεν τους ειχα κανει αλλα ειχα 1 σουπιοκοκκαλο εκει και μετα τους εβαζα βιταμινες στο νερο και τους εχω και πετρα.Ετσι εχω και στα αλλα(παπαγαλακια) να τα βγαλω?
Δυστυχως δεν ξερω ποιανου μηνα δεν λεει στο δαχτυλιδι.
Εχω 3 ερωτησεις :
1) μου λετε να τους δωσω αυγο πως πρεπει να ειναι?Να ειναι μονο το πορτοκαλι μεσα η ολο.Να το βρασω η να το βαλω ετσι αβραστο?Να τους βγαλω το τσοφλι στην κορυφη και λιγο απο το ασπρο στην κορυφη για να τρωνε και το πορτοκαλι η οχι?Να τους βαλω και μηλο?
2) εφοσον ειναι χειμωνας εχουν λιγοτερες πιθανοτητες να βγουν μικρα?Επειδη μου ειπαν οτι συνηθως ιανουαριο η το καλοκαιρι γεννανε.Υπαρχει προβλημα?
3) ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γενναει αλλα γεννησει στις 23 και στις 24 δηλαδη 2 μερες συνεχομενα.Σημερα δεν εχει γεννησει παλι καλα αλλα εχει ακομα αρκετα φουσκωμενη κοιλια


επισης πριν μου ειπε καποιο/α να παρω βιταμινες.Μου προτεινε 3.Ποια ειναι καλυτερη για να παρω?Την verti-vit η την versele laga η την orlux

Πρεπει να ξερω και κατι αλλο επειδη δεν ξερω και τιποτα ιδιαιτερο που να ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα βοηθησει?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

ελπιζω να βοηθαω λιγο  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Αφου τα εχεις σε εσωτερικο χωρο ειναι ενταξει πισετευω.....

Διατροφικη προετημασια δεν εχεις κανει....μμμμ......


Βαλε προς το παρον φρουτα και λαχανικα.....
Επισης το σουπιοκοκκαλο θα υπαρχει μεσα στο κλουβΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ!

Το αυγο να το βαζεις με το τσοφλι κομμενο στα δυο (να βαζεις το μισο) γιατι χαλαει και πρεπει να το αφερεσεις μεσα σε δυο με τρεις ωρες...  :Happy: 
Και μετα αν θες βαζεις το αλλο μισο που το εχεις διατηρησει...  :Happy: 

Νομιζω (απο οτι εχω ακουσει) το καλυτερο ειναι το verti-vit!

----------


## Efthimis98

Βρε........................

Το κλουβι τους ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο!

Να παρεις ενα μεγαλυτερο...με το ζορι θα κινητε εκει μεσα!Που να βγουν και τα μικρα....δεν θα μπορουν να ανοιξουν τα φτερα τους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μη σου πω οτι ακομα και μονο του δεν μπορει να ανοιξει τα φτερα!Αυτο το κλουβι ειναι καταλληλο μονο για καναρινια και παραδεισια!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια  :Happy: 
ξερετε απο ποσα μεχρι ποσα αυγα γεννανε?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

δυστυχως επειδη με δικα μου χρηματα τα φροντιζω δεν εχω μια για να μπορεσω να τους παρω μεγαλυτερο.Για αφτο το λογο τα βγαζω εξω να πετανε.Παντως μεχρι στιγμης μια χαρα τα πανε.Επισης εαν μου βγουν μικρα τελικα θα τους παρω αλλο κλουβι για να τα εχω χωριστα

----------


## -Vasia1997-

αα και τελικα να ειναι βρασμενο το αυγο η οχι?Δεν θελω να τα κανω θαλασσα για αφτο ολη την ωρα εχω αποριες

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτο εξαρταται......

Περιπου 5 με 8! (νομιζω,δεν ειμαι σιγουρος!)

Σκεψου αυτο που σου ειπα με το κλουβι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι το αυγο βρασμενο! (σφικτο)

----------


## -Vasia1997-

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σου  :Happy: 
παντως δεν βλεπω να καταφερνω να τους παρω κλουβι συντομα.Επισης το θηλυκο εδω και λιγο καιρο πεταει πολυ λιγο και το αρσενικο εχει(ελπιζω) χωρο για να πεταξει.Μακαρι να με αφηναν και οι γονεις μου να παρω μεγαλυτερο κλουβι.Παλια δεν με αφηναν οποτε δεν νομιζω ουτε τωρα να με αφηνουν

----------


## Efthimis98

Α....ενταξη....

Ρωτα τους ομως......
Και μολης βρεις την ευκαιρια αρπαξε την!

Γιαγι????Το αρσενικο ειναι σε αλλο κλουβι!?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

μακαρι να τους πεισω.Μπορω βεβαια οταν εχω χρηματα να βγαλω την 'στεγη' του κλουβιου και να πω οτι εσπασε ετσι θα παρω σιγουρα  :Happy: 
οχι στο ιδιο κλουβι ειναι αλλα αφτο ειναι το ποιο ζωηρο.Εντωμεταξυ πηγα να παρω βιταμινες αλλα δεν βρηκα καμοια απο αφτες που μου ειματε και πηρα καποιες αλλες που ελεγαν οτι ειναι για ζευγαρωμα-γονιμοτητα και εκολαψικοτητα κατι τετοιο.Κανει?Να τους βαλω τωρα η οχι?Επσης ποσες μερες κανουν να εκκολαψουν τα αυγα?Και μετα απο ποσο καιρο χωριζω τα μικρα απο την μητερα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Εδω ειναι ενα πληρης θεμα με ολα αυτα που ρωτας γιατο Ζευγάρωμα των Lovebirds!!!
!

Κανε το κοπο να το διαβασεις!

----------


## marlene

*...Βάσια, ευχαριστούμε για τις απαντήσεις αλλά και για τις ξεκάθαρες ερωτήσεις...  

1) Το αυγουλάκι βάζε το με το τσόφλι, αφού το βράσεις πολύ καλά (12'-15' είναι το σωστό)

2) Όχι δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα με την εποχή που γεννάνε.. Όταν τα πουλιά τα έχουμε μέσα στο σπίτι, είναι για αυτά σαν να ζουν μόνιμα σε ένα ζεστό κλίμα... Είναι δηλαδή πάντοτε καλή η θερμοκρασία για την αναπαραγωγή τους. Αυτό που προσέχουμε πολύ όταν πλησιάζουν οι μέρες για την εκκόλαψη των αυγών, είναι η υγρασία.Λίγο πριν σκάσουν τα αυγά (πες ας πούμε, 15 μέρες μετά τη γέννα του πρώτου αυγού ), θα σκεπάζεις τη φωλίτσα με μία βρεγμένη πετσετούλα. Και θα φροντίζεις η πετσέτα μέσα στην μέρα να μένει υγρή... πχ μπορείς να ψεκάζεις την πετσέτα με ένα ψεκαστήρι ή να την βρέχεις κάτω από τη βρύση και να την ξαναβάζεις μετά στη φωλιά. 

Αυτό το κάνουμε για να βοηθήσουμε τα μωρά να βγουν από τα αυγά. Όταν η ατμόσφαιρα είναι υγρή το κέλυφος του αυγού μαλακώνει... 

3) τα lovebirds γεννούν σαν τα κοκατίλ, μέρα παρά μέρα συνήθως και νομίζω μπορεί να κάνει 4-6 αυγά... Υπομονή λοιπόν! Μόνο αν δεν δεις αυγό για 3-4 μέρες σημαίνει ότι έχει τελειώσει με τις γέννες.... 

Και επίσης... Αυτό που λέει ο Ευθύμης για το κλουβάκι είναι σωστό... Είναι βέβαια πολύ σημαντικό ότι τα αφήνεις να πετάνε και έξω αλλά κάθε πότε συμβαίνει αυτό....? 
Μια που έρχονται γιορτές και όλοι μας τσιμπάμε από κάποιο χαρτζιλίκι () θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις λίγα χρήματα στην άκρη και για τα φτερωτά σου φιλαράκια.... Μία μεγαλούτσικη ζευγαρώστρα κάνει περίπου 20ε.. Ποσό που βγαίνει άνετα νομίζω, ή μπορείς να τη ζητήσεις κι ως δωράκι...!! Σκέψου το αυτό, γιατί για τα πουλιά που φροντίζουμε το κλουβί τους είναι συχνά ο κόσμος όλος... Δεν μπορούν απλά να ανοίξουν την πόρτα κ να πάνε μία βόλτα, όσο τους αφήνουν αυτά τα κάγκελα κ τέρμα..... 

Καλή επιτυχία στη γέννα και εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!*

----------


## -Vasia1997-

δυστυχως ουτε σημερα ουτε χθες μου γεννησαν 3 αυγο.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να τελειωσε η αναπαρωγηκη περιοδος τους?Ολο μου το χατζιλικι πηγαινει στα παπαγαλακια και τωρα τους πηρα βιταμινες, καινουργια φωλια και για αφτο δεν μου εμειναν για κλουβι μαλλον θα ζητησω απο τον 'αι βασιλη' να μου φερει ενα ευρυχωρο κλουβι  :Happy:  
εδω και 2 βδομαδες τα αφηνω εξω ενα 20λεπτο καθε μερα αλλα ποιο πριν ειχα 1,5 μηνα να τα βγαλω και το καλοκαιρι ηταν καθε μερα εξω  :Happy: 


τελευταια ερωτηση για σημερα παντως  :Happy: Εντωμεταξυ πηγα να παρω βιταμινες αλλα δεν βρηκα καμοια απο αφτες που  μου ειματε και πηρα καποιες αλλες που ελεγαν οτι ειναι για  ζευγαρωμα-γονιμοτητα και εκολαψικοτητα κατι τετοιο.Κανει?Να τους βαλω  τωρα η οχι?Επσης ποσες μερες κανουν να εκκολαψουν τα αυγα?Και μετα απο  ποσο καιρο χωριζω τα μικρα απο την μητερα? 						(την ειχα γραψει ποιο πανω )  :Happy:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Ειπα ψεματα εχω και αλλη ερωτηση ειναι καλυτερα να βαλω την φωλια μεσα στο κλουβι η να την αφησω απεξω οπου ειναι?

----------


## marlene

*Κουκλίτσα μου, το θέμα του Γιάννη το έχεις διαβάσει....? Πολλές από τις απορίες σου έχουνε ήδη απαντηθεί εκεί...

Για την αναπαραγωγή των lovebirds με μία γρήγορη αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ βρήκα αυτό:
**
"Egg Laying and Hatchlings

 The female will lay about 5 eggs, though the clutch could be as few as 3 eggs or as many as 8 eggs. The incubation period is 22 - 25 days, with 75% to 80% of the eggs hatching. The hen will start to brood after the second egg is hatched. Often the male will join the hen in the nest. The chicks will begin to leave the nest in about 38 - 50 days and will be independent about 2 weeks after leaving the nest."**

Η πηγή είναι εδώ:**http://animal-world.com/encyclo/birds/lovebirds/LovebirdProfile.htm** Είναι γενικότερα πολύ ενδιαφέρον site με χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.

Τώρα, το βρίσκω πολύ καλό να ρωτά κανείς όταν έχει απορίες, αλλά μην τα περιμένεις και όλα έτοιμα... Αναγνωρίζω ότι άρθρο με αναπαραγωγή lovebird στο φόρουμ υπάρχει μόνο ένα (αυτό του Γιάννη που σου έβαλα και το link), ενώ πχ για κοκατίλ ή για μπατζάκια υπάρχουν παραπάνω. Απλά, η φιλοσοφία του φόρουμ είναι ότι προσφέρει μεν ο καθένας ότι γνωρίζει, αλλά κάνεις και εσύ μία αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ μόνη σου για τα βασικά... Στο παραπάνω απόσπασμα υπάρχει απάντηση σε αυτό που ρωτάς και μου πήρε μόλις 2 λεπτά... Πραγματικά δεν θέλω να σε αποθαρρύνω από το να ρωτάς, απλά θα σε βοηθήσει και εσένα να γίνεις λίγο πιο πρακτική. 

Τώρα, για τις βιταμίνες, αν ακολουθήσεις ακριβώς τις οδηγίες δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα... Αν τις διαλύεις στο νερό, να βεβαιωθείς ότι τα πουλιά πίνουν από αυτό και ότι δεν τα ενοχλεί που έχεις προσθέσει κάτι μέσα.
Όταν λες ότι πήρες νέα φωλιά τι εννοείς...? Και ναι, μπορεί και να μείνει στα 2 αυγά, ειδικά αν είναι η πρώτη της φορά....*

----------


## vikitaspaw

βασικα μην τα πολυ πειραζεις..διαβαζω για καινουρια φωλια, 20λεπτα εκτος κλουβιου...η θυληκια δεν ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει? Δεν ειναι καλο πλεον να αφηνει τα αυγα κ να κοβει βολτες κ μαλιστα για ωρα. Οπως πιστευω δεν ειναι καλο να της αλλαξεις τη φωλια. Εκει που γεννησε, εκει νιωθει σιγουρια. Αν της αλλαξεις μερος, μπορει κ να τα παρατησει. Το κλουβι όντως ειναι τραγικα μικρο. ΕΓΩ στη θεση σου θα τα αφηνα ετσι οπως ειναι αφου ξεκινησε με την αναπαραγωγη κ με το που θα μεγαλωναν αρκετα οι νεοσσοι, κατευθειαν σε καινουριο κλουβι. Αν δεις οτι περνανε 3 μερες κ δεν κανει αλλο αυγο, τοτε σημαινει τελειωσε με τα αυγα. Τοτε ειναι που σταματας κ συ να δινεις αυγο γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση ο αρσενικος να θελει ξανα να ξευγαρωσει κ να χαλασει τα αυγα. Αυγο ξαναδινεις οταν βγει ο πρωτος νεοσσός κ μ αυτο θα ταίζουν τα μικρά. 

Πες μας αν ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει η θυληκια κ μην τα ενοχλεις καθολου! Κ γενικα να αποφευγονται οι πολλές ανθρώπινες παρουσίες κοντά στο κλουβί, βάλτα σ ένα ήσυχο μέρος κ σχεδόν ξέχνα τα

----------


## -Vasia1997-

marlene απλως εχω διαβασει ενα μερος του αρθρου αλλα οχι ολο επειδη μπαινω μονο το μεσημερι στο ιντερνετ και εχω πολυ λιγη ωρα επειδη εχω αμεσως μαθημα καθημερινα μετα το σχολειο.Παλια ολη την ωρα εψαχνα αλλα δυστυχως τωρα γραφουμε πολλα διαγωνισματα και δεν εχω σχεδον καθολου χρονο.Ενταξει θα προσπαθησω να ψαχνω πριν ρωταω  :Happy: 
την φωλια της την αλλαξα στο πρωτο αυγο και δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα απο οτι βλεπω εδω και μιση βδομαδα.Σημερα μαλιστα ειχαμε και 3 αυγουλακι  :Happy:    η θηλυκια κλωσσαει απο το πρωτο αυγο και εχω 2 μερες να την βγαλω εξω να πεταξει.Δυστυχως το ξερω αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αφτη τη στιγμη.Σε 1 μηνα θα τους παρω καινουργιο κλουβι(μαλλον).Σημερα θα ητανε η τριτη μερα που δεν θα γενναγε αλλα παλι καλα εκανε ενα αυγουλακι  :Happy: 
Εγω διπλα απο την θηλυκια εχω ενα κλουβι με budgies πρεπει να τα απομακρυνω αφτα απο τα love birds?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

οριστε και μια φωτογραφια για το ποσο κοντα ειναι το ενα στο αλλο.Επισης θελουν και τα budgie μεγαλυτερο κλουβι?

----------


## vikitaspaw

ναι θέλουν κ τα budgie μεγαλύτερο κλουβί επειγόντως!! Δε χριεάζεται να τα απομακρύνεις όμως από τα λαβ, η ανθρώπινη παρουσία είναι που τα τρομάζει κ τα ενοχλεί, όχι τα άλλα πουλιά. 
Στα λαβ καινούριο κλουβί να πάρεις αφ ότου οι νεοσσοί είναι αρκετά μεγάλοι κ έχουν ξεκινήσει να βγαίνουν απ τη φωλιά. Μην τα αλλαξεις  τώρα που ειναι στη μέση. 
Πάρε πρώτα για τα παπαγαλάκια μια ζευγαρώστρα, κοστίζει 15 με 20 ευρω

----------


## vikitaspaw

επίσης σε πρώτη φάση βγάλε από μέσα τα πολλά κλαδιά κ τα πολλά παιχνίδια να χουν περισσότερο χώρο να κινούνται.

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Παντως στο πετ σοπ της γειτονιας μου οι ζευγαρν=ωστες(επειδη εχω κοιταξει πολυ για κλουβια) κανουν 60 ευρο + και δεν εχει μεγαλυτερο κλουβι απο αφτο.Μετα υπαρχουν αφτα που εχουν βαση που κανουν 120 ευρο ++.Δυστυχως δεν εχω αλλα πετ σοπ στην γειτονια μου οποτε δεν ξερω τωρα πως να μαζεψω τοσα λεφτα

----------


## -Vasia1997-

που να δεις ποιο πριν ποσα τους ειχα τωρα τους εχω αφησει το 1/5 απο αφτα που ειχαν και βλεπω οτι ειναι καλυτερα ετσι οποτε ετσι θα ατ αφησω  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Βρε...................


Μηπως δεν καταλαβαι τι της ειπεςςςς?????


Οι ζευγαρωστρες κανουν απο 20 μεχρι και 30 ευρω (οι κοινη)


Μηπως σου εδοιξε απο τις μεγαλες με 3 χωρισματα????

----------


## -Vasia1997-

οχι ηταν μαλιστα μικρες με 2 χωρισματα σαν 2 τετραγωνα με 2 φωλιες συνολο.Και εκαναν 65 ευρο.Τα ειχα δει βεβαια πριν μισο χρονο αλλα αποκλειεται και παλι να τα εχει κατεβασει τοσο πολυ.Αν ειναι θα παω την τριτη να ξαναδω τιμες
εαν ειναι θα βγαλω και φωτογραφια να σας δειξω  :Happy:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

με δυο φωλιες συνολο???Εννοεις οτι ειχε πορτα για δυο φωλιες και οχι οτι τις εδινε μαζι....Γιατι αλλιως δεν εξηγειτε τετοια τιμη

----------


## -Vasia1997-

ειναι δυο μικρα 'τετραγωνα' κλουβια που εχουν φωλιες.Αλλα ειναι πολυ μικροτερα απο αφτα που εχω

----------


## Efthimis98

Κατσε βρε................



Οταν πας βγαλε μας φωτο και καντες ποστ εδω...  :Happy: 

Για να καταλαβοτυμε!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

οκ η αυριο η την τριτη θα παω  :Happy: 
αυριο θα σας ενημερωσω εαν μου γεννησουν και αλλα αυγουλακια  :Happy: 
Παντως η κοιλια της ειναι μεγαλυτερη σημερα απο ολες τις αλλες φορες

----------


## Raptor7

Γεια σου κι από μένα, καλή αρχή (ελπίζω και συνέχεια) με την αναπαραγωγή των δικών σου lovebirds ! 

Πρώτα απ' όλα θα σε παρακαλούσα να ρίξεις μια ματιά στους παρακάτω συνδέσμους (links) :

1) σε περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιείς για browser τον firefox :  https://addons.mozilla.org/el/firefo...on/?src=search

2) σε περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιείς για browser τον google chrome :  http://steki.it.teithe.gr/index.php?topic=3599.0

3) σε περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιείς για browser τον internet explorer :  http://www.techne.gr/content.php?946-Πως-να-προσθέσετε-ορθογραφικό-έλεγχο-στον-Internet-Explorer-9

είναι επεκτάσεις, ορθογραφικά λεξικά για το πρόγραμμα περιήγησης σου στο διαδίκτυο, θα σε βοηθήσουν  να κάνεις τα κείμενα που γράφεις σε διάφορα site πχ. Facebook,Twitter,Forums κτλ. ευανάγνωστα και αισθητικά πιο ωραία! 

Όσο αφορά το κλουβί συμφωνώ και γω για μεγαλύτερο, είναι θέμα ηθικό κατ' εμέ. Για όλα τα υπόλοιπα αρκεί πολύ υπομονή διάβασμα και ψάξιμο (στο internet) και πιστεύω θα έχεις το αποτέλεσμα που επιθυμείς στο τέλος!! Νομίζω πως είσαι στο κατάλληλο forum για να νιώσεις σίγουρη για τις απορίες σου και τις απαντήσεις που θα πάρεις ( μιλάω εκ πείρας  :Happy:  )

----------


## vikitaspaw

60 ευρω??? Έλεος...εκτος αν ειναι τόσο μεγαλες, τι να πω! Σε ποιο μερος εισαι? Δεν έχει άλλα πετ εκει? Πάντως, αν ασχολεισαι λίγο ή αν εχεις καποιον μεγαλο να σε βοηθήσει μπορεις να αγορασεις κ απ το ιντερνετ εχει παρα πολλες σελιδες , υπολογισε ομως γυρω στα 5-10 ευρω εξοδα αποστολης, αλλα κ παλι σε συμφερει συγκριτικα με τα 60 ευρω που σου ζητανε!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

ευχαριστω πολυ ραπτορ
οχι μικρες ειναι μαλιστα.Αθηνα κοντα στην πετρουπολη.Δυστυχως δεν εχει αλλο πλεον ειχαμε 2 παλια αλλα εκλεισε
δεν ξερω οι δικοι μου λενε οτι δεν θα βγουν ποτε και τιποτα ειναι απαισιοδοξοι

Σημερα δυστυχως δεν ειχα καινουργιο αυγουλακι :'(

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Τελικα πηγα σημερα  :Happy: 


Ζευγαρωστα χωρις φωλιες και εκανε 62,34






Κανονικο μεγαλο κλουβι εκανε 82 και κατι



και αλλο μεγαλο κλουβι δεν εχει βγει καθαρα αλλα ειναι περιπου στα 110








και τελευταιο και ποοιο φθηνο 










Πριν 1 μηνα ειχα ενα κουνελακι αλλα πεθανε :'(
Μου εμεινε το κλουβι του και εκανε δοκιμη να βαλω λοβ μπερτ εκει.
Θελω να μου πειτε εαν κανει επειδη το μονο  που θα χρειαστει να αγορασω ειναι ξυλακια για να καθονται τα πουλακια.Για πειτε μου την γνωμη σας.







ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΑΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΗ ΕΚΑΝΑ  :Happy: 








ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΚΟΤΕΙΝΑ 







ΑΦΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ  :Happy:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Ξεχασα το ποιο φθηνο ηταν 62 ευρο

----------


## tsouk

αν ήταν πιο ψιλό καλο θα ήταν 
ίσος προσωρινά να ήταν μια καλή λύση αλλα είναι και τα κάγκελα κάθετα αγγελία έχεις βάλει στο φόρουμ μήπως έχει κάποιος που δεν το θέλει

----------


## vikitaspaw

πλακα κανεις!! Οι τιμες ειναι τραγικες! Λογικο να σου φαινεται βουνο να παρεις κ για τα λαβ κ για τα μπατζι. Γνωμη μου..-δεν ξερω βεβαια απο Αθηνα- αλλά μια φορα που θα κατεβεις κεντρο ή σε καποιο αλλο μερος ή εσύ ή γονεις σου πηγαινε σε αλλο πετ να βρεις κλουβια να σωθεις!! Εγω δε θα τα παιρνα ο τυπος ειναι έλεος!! Το πρώτο εγω εδω Λάρισα το χω βρει γυρω στα 20 ευρω, το δευτερο 30 κ το τελευταιο 15!

----------


## mitsman

Ο Χριστος και η μανα του... καλε που μενεις να σου στειλω εγω μια ζευγαρωστρα????

----------


## mariakappa

οι τιμες ειναι τραγικες.απο που εισαι?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

επειδη δεν θελω να δειξω το μαγαζι επειδη παρολο που ειναι ακριβα τα ατομα μεσα ειναι μια χαρα
κοιταξτε προς το παρον θα ψαξω λιγο στο ιντερνετ οπως ευχαριστω παρα πολυ τον/την *vikitaspaw*  	 που μου εδωσε μερικες αγγελιες
*mitsman δυστυχως μενω πολυ μακρια απο την ναξο.Στην αθηνα κοντα στην πετρουπολη* 
*tsouk* *αν ειναι και γεννηθουν μικρα θα τα βαλω εκει εαν δεν εχω αγορασει/βρει μεχρι τοτε κλουβι.

Σημερα παντως δεν γεννησαν και εμειναν στα 3 αυγα.Η κοιλια του θηλυκου ειναι μικροτερη σημερα απο τις προηγουμενες μερες οποτε μπορει να μην κανει αλλα αυγα
*

----------


## mitsman

Βασια αν στην επομενη μου ανοδο στην Αθηνα δεν εχεις βρει κατι θα μιλησουμε και θα μοιραστουμε την αποσταση... και αν σε βολευει ο Αγιος Αντωνιος να σου φερω μια ζευγαρωστρα με ανταλλαγμα πολλες φωτο απο τα πουλακια σου!!!
Αλλιως να ρωτησω να σου προτεινω μαγαζια με πολυ καλυτερες τιμες... την πρωτη ζευγαρωστρα γυρω στα 25 ευρω!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

παιδια δεν θα ηταν καλυτερα εαν εβρισκα ενα κλουβι σαν αφτα που εβγαλα πριν με καλυτερη τιμη?
*mitsman ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που προσπαθεις να με βοηθησεις 
 Εαν δεν βρω μεσα στον επομενο μηνα θα σου πω 
Παντως απο οτι βλεπω θα παρω τα χριστουγεννα με τα σημερινα δεδομενα*

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Αφτα κανουν?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

ειναι ιδιο με ενα αλλο που ειχα βρει 40 ευρο ποιο φθηνο 73 ευρο φανταστειτε κλεψιμο  :Happy:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

*Μέγεθος :* *42 x 26* * x* *37** cm   καλο ειναι? 30 ευρο
*





Τιμή: 
39,90 € 



*Μέγεθος :* *47 x 29* * x* *45** cμ*

Τιμή:
40,90 €



Η τιμή περιλαμβάνει ΦΠΑ





Κατα την γνωμη μου νομιζω οτι αφτο ειναι το ποιο καταλληλο τι λετε?
*Size :* *50 x 30* * x* *50** cm



*







*Μέγεθος :* *50 x 30 x 53 cm*
Τιμή:
51,90 €


  και αφτο ηταν αρκετα καλο  :Happy: 










*Μέγεθος :* *50 x 30 x 53 cm*
Τιμή:
59,90 €





*Μέγεθος : 50 x 30 x 58 cm*
Τιμή:
63,90 €



Συγγνωμη που σας πριζω ολη την ωρα :$

----------


## tsouk

βάσια κηφισό (κτλ) μπορείς να πας αν σου στείλω μια ζευγαρωστρα  που έχω βρει και μην ανησυχείς για τα λεφτά όταν κανεις μωράκια θα μου δόσεις ένα τι λες

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ένα κάλο κλουβί θα ήταν σας αυτό με τον κόκκινο πάτο δηλαδή την  ζευγαροστα  ( στην πρώτη πρώτη φωτογραφία σου ) :Happy:  Στο συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί έχω πάει αρκετές φόρες και το έχω  διαπίστωση και εγώ ότι είναι ακριβό σε όλα τα ιδεί του, Τα παιδιά μέσα  είναι αρκετά καλά όμως!!!

Βασιλική αν πεις στους γονή σου να πάτε στην Οδός:Κωνσταντινουπόλεως που είναι κοντά σου, εκεί έχει 2 πετ shop  στα πρώτα φανάρια που έχει πολες ζευγαροστρες και ποιο μεγάλες από την κόκκινη σε τιμές 15-17$

Θα θες να σου πω που είναι ακριβός στύλε μου ένα  pm  :Happy:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

tsouk δυστυχως δεν ξερω καλα τα μερη.Δεν νομιζω να εχουν προβλημα εαν μεινουν παντως 1 μηνα  ακομα σε μικρο κλουβι.
Ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα μου ειναι δυσκολο και γενικως θελω να δω τι θα γινει με τα αυγα.Επισης μικρο δεν ξερω εαν θα κανει μου ειπαν οτι συνηθως τα πρωτα αυγα ειναι κλουβια δεν ξερω εαν ισχυει.Θα το πορσπαθησω λιγο τα καλαντα να πω στους συγγνεις θα μαζεψω σιγουρα 100σταρικο και θα μπορεσω να παρω ενα κλουβι που να χρειαστει αλαγμα μετα απο λιγο καιρο  :Happy: 

θα ψαξω και για αλλα πετ σοπ παλι καλα εχουμε ακομα λεωφορεια.Επισης οι γονεις μου δεν προκειτε να με πανε πουθενα δεν τους νοιαζουν τα ζωακια μου δυστυχως






Σημερα δεν γεννησαν και ηταν η 3 μερα που δεν γεννανε.Αρα τελειωσαν με τις γεννες?

----------


## tsouk

μάλλον τελειωσε την γεννα και έμενα τα πουλάκια μου μέχρι 4 μου έχουν κάνει κανε υπομονή τώρα και άντε με το καλο τα πουλάκια αν δεν βρείς κλουβί κάτι θα κάνουμε

----------


## -Vasia1997-

μακαρι να βγει κανα μικρουλι  :Happy: 
υπομονη τη να κανω.Τις βιτανιμινες για αναπαραγωγη της βγαζω?
Κατι θα κανω με το κλουβι.Αλλα οχι τωρα.Λιγο μετα απο οτι υπολογιζω να βγουν(εαν βγουν) μικρα  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

τι βιταμινες ακριβως?????

----------


## -Vasia1997-

μου ειχατε να παρω `τις vit-fit η καποιες αλλες αλλα δεν ειχε και πηρα καποιες που κανουν σχεδον το ιδιο  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

και το ονομα αυτων ; (των βιταμινων )

----------


## marlene

*Κουκλίτσα, ένα ένα τα ζητήματα... Καλό θα ήταν να ανοίξεις ένα νέο θέμα συγκεκριμένα για το νέο κλουβάκι που θέλεις να πάρεις ώστε να έχεις κ καλύτερες απαντήσεις... 

Εύχομαι με το καλό κ τα μωράκια!! Συγκεκριμένew πληροφορίες σχετικά με την ωοσκόπηση (για να δεις δηλαδή αν τα αυγά είναι ένσπορα), θα βρεις εδώ! Ωοσκόπηση

Καλή συνέχεια!!*

----------


## -Vasia1997-

λεγονται olevisita(καπως ετσι)
επισης κλουβι εφτιαχνα εδω και 3 μερες και για αφτο δεν εμπαινα  :Happy: 
θα σας το δειξω το βραδυ επειδη τωρα εχω μαθημα :'(
επισης για καποιο λογο την ωοσκοπηση την εχω ξαναδει αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως ακουμπησω τα αυγα μετα δεν τα κλωσανε

----------


## Oneiropagida

Τελικά πήρες κλουβάκι???? Θα περιμένουμε να μας πεις......  :Happy:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

οχι δεν πηρα αλλα διαμορφωσα το κλουβι του κουνελιου για παπαγαλακια  :Happy: 
Μολις εκανα ωοσκοπηση και στα  3 αυγα/Ολα ηταν ιδια.
Δηλαδη ειχα αχνο μοβ χρωμα σαν βλεφες αλλα ηταν σαν να χωριζονταν ολα στην μεση τα αυγα.Δηλαδη απο τη μια μερια δεν ειχε τιποτα(δεν φαινοταν τουλαχιστον) και απο την αλλη εβλεπα μια χαρα



Κανονικό αυγό φαίνεται ως εξής:

                 1) Το κέλυφος είναι ομοιογενής.(ειναι σε ολα)

                 2) Ο θάλαμος του αέρα είναι μικρό και βρίσκεται στο φαρδύ μέρος του αυγού και οχι στο μυτερό μέρος του.( δεν το παρατηρησα)

                 3)  Ο κρόκος ειναι στο κέντρο ή λίγο πιο κοντά στο τέλος του αυγού/φαρδύ  μέρος, to περίγραμμα του κρόκου δεν φαίνεται καθαρά και συνήθως θαμπό..( δεν ειναι στο κεντρο ειναι στην ακρη του αυγου)

                 4) Όταν γυρίζετε το αυγό και ο κρόκος γυρνάει πολύ πολύ σιγά.(δεν φανηκε κατι)

                 5) Δεν υπάρχουν ξένες ουσίες μέσα στο αυγό.(οχι δεν υπαρχουν)

Παντως κανενα αυγον δεν ειναι διαφανο και το τελευταιο ειχε γεννηθει στις 28 του μηνα εαν δεν κανω λαθος  :Happy: 
Τι λετε ειναι γονιμα η οχι?

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ξερω οτι αν βλεπεις φλεβες ειναι γονιμα. Περιμενε, λιγες μερες μεινανε...μακαρι να βγαλεις πουλακια!

----------


## jk21

το κουνημα του κροκου δειχνει για εκολλαψη που δεν εχει προχωρησει .ποσες μερες ειναι το συγκεκριμενο αυγο; το αλλο;

----------


## jk21

το σκευασμα ειναι το olevita της tafarm (βιταμινη Ε και σεληνιο ) .ειναι για την αναπαραγωγη αλλα δεν εχει βιταμινες β και αμινοξεα οπως και βιτ α και d3 .

----------


## -Vasia1997-

μαλλον ειναι γονιμοποιημενα.Να μην με ανησυχει το οτι πιανουν το χωρο μονο του μισου αυγου?παλι καλα δεν μου εφαγαν κανενα που τα ακουμπησα  :Happy: 
Κοιτα δεν ηταν και πολυ καλο το φως.Στην αρχη οι φλεβες που εβλεπα νομιζα πως ηταν βρομια αλλα οχι.Λοιπον θα τα πω με την σειρα 
το 1 στις 23/11 
το 2 στις 24/11
και το 3 στις 27/11(αφτο θα ηταν που δεν ημουν σιγουρη τι εδειχνε)

αρα πρεπει να την βγαλω?Σουπιοκοκκαλοκα και πετρα δεν τους τα εχω αγγιξει αλλα την πετρα δεν την εχω φαει καθολου

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Παιδια ακυρο μαλλον δεν εκανα σωστα την ωοσκοπηση :$
Το δωματιο ητανε φωτεινο και δεν ειχα φακο αλλα μια λαμπα που ειχε ο τοιχος.Αυριο το βραδυ αν ειναι θα τους κανω κανονικη ωοσκοπηση  :Happy: 
Δηλαδη θα τα παω σε σκοτεινο δωματιο και θα παρω τον φακο και θα τα δω  :Happy: 
Επισης τα μπλουτουθ του υπολογιστη μου για καποιο λογο δεν λειτουργουν σημερα.Εαν εχουν διορθωθει μεχρι αυριο θα σας βαλω τις φωτογραφιες με το κλουβι  :Happy:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Λοιπον τα αποτελεσματα :
Το 1 ηταν ετσι αλλα καθετα 



Το 2 ειχε το 1/5 του κενο του αυγου
και το 3 ητανε αρκετα ανοιχτο(ειναι λιγοτερο απο 7 ημερων) αλλα φαινονταν οι βλεφες.Θελετε να σας τα βγαλω και καμοια φωτογραφια?

----------


## Oneiropagida

Βάσια δεν φαίνεται η φωτό που έβαλες......

----------


## -Vasia1997-

δεν ειναι δικια μου ειναι απο την ωοσκοπηση που υπαρχει στο ιντερνετ.Ετσι ειναι αλλα καθετα
Να βγαλω τα δικα μου?

----------


## Oneiropagida

στο είπα γιατί απλά δεν βλέπουμε καμια φωτό..... δοκίμασε να την ανεβάσεις ξανα αν θες......

----------


## -Vasia1997-

ααα συγνωμη εκανα ανανεωση και τωρα ουτε εγω την βλεπω την ξαναανεβαζω  :Happy: 





αλλιως πατηστε την εσεις εαν δεν βγαινει  :Happy: 
http://birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-oo...candledegg.jpg

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Παλι δεν βγηκε μπητε εδω και δειτε την πρωτη σελιδα που δειχνει  το μισο αυγο γεματο


http://birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-ooskopisi.html

----------


## -Vasia1997-

http://birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-ooskopisi.html

μπητε εδω η πρωτη φωτογραφια ειναι με το μισο αυγο γεματο  :Happy:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Τελικα παιδια ολα ειναι γονιμα τους εκανα ωοσκοπηση αφτη τη φορα σωστα και ολα ειχαν φλεβες  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Αληθεια??? Μπραβο Βασιλικη!!!! καλη επιτυχια.... αναμενουμε τωρα τα κουτσουβελα!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Μπράβοο!! Τυχερούλα!! ¨ολα πάνε κατ ευχήν δλδ!! Άντε ξεκίνα να μετράς μέρες ανάποδα...Περιμένουμε συντομα νέα κ πολλές φώτο! Βγάλε κ καμμία τα αυγουλάκια στο φακό να δουμε κ μεις!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

ναι περιμενω με ανυπομονησια σε 10 μερες υπολογιζω να βγει το πρωτο  :Happy: 
οκ θα τα βγαλω τωρα  :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μπράβο!! Με το καλό να εξελιχθούν όλα Βασιλική!!! Θα περιμένουμε νέα από τα μικρά σου......  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

αντε με το καλο Βασιλική !!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

παιδια επειδη εχουν κολλησει τα μπλουτουθ του υπολογιστη δεν μπορω να ανεβασω τις φωτογραφιες παλι

----------


## jk21

μην σε νοιαζει Βασιλικη ! εμεις περιμενουμε και το ιδιο να κανεις και συ πια ..χαλαρα να ερθει η μερα που θα βγει η πρωτη ψυχουλα !

----------


## -Vasia1997-

μακαρι επειδη ειναι παρα πολυ καλοι γονεις και οι δυο  :Happy:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Εφτασαν επιτελους οι κρισιμες μερες υπολογισω οτι απο την τεταρτη και μετα θα μπορουν να βγουν μικρα  :Happy: 
Πρεπει να κανω κατι τελευταιο?Να βαλω κατι εχτρα για να τα ταιζουν οι γονεις εαν βγουν?
Τους εχω τροφη,νερο,καθαρο κλουβι,βρεγμενο πανι πανω απο την φωλια και αυγο και σουπιοκοκκαλο και βιταμινες.Κατι αλλο χρειαζονται?Επισης τωρα εχω ενα ζευγαρακι παπαγαλακια το θηλυκο τωρα εχει καφε ανοιχτο χρωμα ραμφους ενω το αρσενικο μερα με τη μερα το μοβακι στο ραμφος του παει προς το γαλαζιο.Δεν γνωριζονται πανω απο 2 βδομαδες αλλα ειναι αχωριστα.Να τους βαλω φωλια μηπως οταν γινει γαλαζιο το ραμφος του αρσενικου η οχι?Αυτα μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν στην αιχμαλωσια?Εγω ξερω πως ναι ισχυει?

----------


## serafeim

Βασια κοιταξα ολο το θεμα σου.... 18 ευρω πηρα την δικη μου ζευγαρωστρα αμα θες οποτε ξαναπαρω αδεια σου στελνω μια και τα λεφτα μην σε νοιαζει ο αι βασιλης θα το φερει!!!
εσυ πες μου!!!! ειναι πολυ μεγαλη!!!κοιτα τετοια ειναι εχω τα δικα μου εδω ειναι που ζευγαρωναν!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

μια χαρα ειναι!! Βασικο μην ξεχασεις κ μην ξεχνας το αυγο! Μ αυτο θα ταιζουν τους νεοσσους. Τα υπολοιπα θα τα κανουν μονα τους, μην αγχωνεσαι!
Οσο για τα παπαγαλακια φυσικα κ ζευγαρωνουν στην αιχμαλωσια κ μαλιστα αν ξεκινησουν κ παρουν φορα δε σταματανε μετα!! Φροντισε πρωτα για το κλουβι τους (σκεψου την προταση του σεραφειμ). Ετσι οπως μου τα περιγραφεις το αρσενικο σου πρεπει να ναι μικρο ακομα αφου τωρα αρχιζει να γινεται μπλε το ραμφος του. Αστα ακομα τωρα προεχουν τα λαβ . Περιμενε να βγουν οι νεοσσοι, να μεγαλωσουν αρκετα(να αρχισουν να βγαινουν στο κλαδι) κ αλλαξε τους κλουβι. Μετά φροντιζεις κ τα παπαγαλακια αναλογα. Μην τους βαζεις φωλια ακομα γιατι δεν ειναι ακομα για να ζευγαρωσουν (ουτε ηλικιακα οπως βλεπω, αλλα ουτε σε σωστο κλουβι)
Με το καλο να περιμενεις τα μικρα σου! Αναμενουμε νεα!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

προς το παρον εχω το κλουβι του κουνελιου το εχω διαμορφωσει αλλα προς το παρον ειναι ακατοικιτο αφου τα παπαγαλακια το σκανε απο μεσα.Τα λοβ μπερτ θα τα βαλω μετα τη γεννα εκει περα  :Happy: 
φωτο θα προσπαθησω να βαλω αυριο για το κλουβι οταν ηταν κατοικησιμο  :Happy: 
Σεραφιμ ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα δεν ειναι αναγκη μολις βρηκα και τι θα ζητησω απο τον αι βασικη  :winky: 
Οποτε να τους βαλω παλι αυγο επειδη το αλλο που τους ειχα βαλει την τελευταια φορα το εξαφανισαν σε λιγοτερο απο μια μερα.Οκ οποτε τα παπαγαλακια τα αφηνω στην ησυχια τους  :Happy: 
Τωρα αναμονη  :Happy:

----------


## vikitaspaw

αχ ειδα κ γω μνμ κ λεω θα χουμε ευχαριστα νεα...μη μας ξεχνας! Αναμενουμε νεα!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

δεν σας ξεχναω απλως εχω μπολικα μαθηματα :'(
Τελος παντων σημερα ειναι η 20μερα του πρωτου αυγου και δεν εχει βγει καποιο.Δεν πειραζει θα περιμενω για αυριο τωρα  :Happy: 
Επισης εκανα επανεκινηση τον υπολογιστη και λειτουργουν τα μπλουτουθ οποτε θα σας ανεβασω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο πολλα στο επομενο μηνυμα  :Happy:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Παιδια επειδη δεν μου βγαινει εδω αυτο με τις φωτογραφιες δεν φορτωνει ξερετε καπου αλλου που μπορω να τις βαλω?

----------


## vikitaspaw

facebookk...στειλτε μου κ τις ανεβαζω εγω!! σου στελνω πμ πως με λενε να μου κανεις add

----------


## -Vasia1997-

οκ  :Happy:

----------


## vikitaspaw

λοιπον εκ μεροτς της Βασιλικης που μου στειλε τις φωτο στο fb...
αυτο ειναι το κλουβι που εχει τα παπαγαλακια..


εδω ειναι το αυγο απο τα λαβ πως φαινεται στο φως..



κ εδω ειναι τα παπαγαλακια ..θελει να μαθει αν ειναι ζευγαρι!

----------


## vikitaspaw

λοιπον να γραψω κ γω τη γνωμη μου...το κλουβι κατ αρχην το θεωρω ακαταλληλο κυριως γιατι το κενο αναμεσα στα καγκελα ειναι τερστιο για τα παπαγαλακια κ απορω πως κ δεν το χουν σκασει ακομα!! Προσεχε τα!! Θα σου φυγουν!!
Στο αυγο δεν βλεπω κάτι, αλλα δεν εχω δει κ ποτε γονικο αυγο για να σου πω οποτε το αφηνω στους εμπειροτερους!!
Τωρα οσο για τα παπαγαλακια στο τελος..να το χαιρεσαι το ζευγαρακι σου!! Τουλαχιστον εμενα αρσενικο-θυληκο μου φαινονται!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

*ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που τις ανεβασες viki 
το ξερω τα παπαγαλακια φευγουνε αλλα τα love bird τα παρατηρουσα και δεν χωρανε να φυγουν απο μεσα.το ξερω δυστυχως δεν φαινεται καλα στην φωτογραφια αλλα απο κοντα φαινονταν οι βλεφες και κατι μαυρο(το μικρο)
ωραια επειδη τα βλεπω αγαπημενα και εχουμε και φιλακια 
ευχαριστω παλι 
*

----------


## -Vasia1997-

*Επισης* *ξεχασα να πω οτι χθες ηταν η 22 μερα του πρωτου αυγου(μικρο δεν βγηκε)
Σημερα ειναι η 23 μερα του πρωτου αυγου και η 22 μερα του δευτερου αυγου(μικρα μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχουνε βγει)
Κανονικα μεχρι ποσες μερες κραταει η περιοδος να βγει ο νεοσος απο το αυγο.Στο πετ σοπ μου ειπαν οτι ειναι χειμωνας και οτι συνηθως αργουν να βγουν μικρα το χειμωνα ισχυει?Επισης το αυγο καθε ποτε να το αλλαζω?
*

----------


## vikitaspaw

Βασιλική τι έγινε με τα αυγά? Εχουμε κανενα νεότερο?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

ναι εχουμε αλλα οχι καλα.Δεν μου βγηκε κανενα ενω η 22 μερα για το πρωτο ηταν η παρασκευη και για το αλλο το σαββατο.Το ειπα στο πετ σοπ και μου ειπε να τα ανοιξω μονη μου.Τα ανοιξα και ειχαν και τα 2 μικρα αλλα πολυ μικρα.Αρα μαλλον η θηλυκια δεν καθοταν ολη την ωρα πανω στα αυγα και δεν τα κλωσαγε.Τωρα εχω αφησει το τελευταιο αυγο που αυριο ειναι η 22 μερα του
εκανα βλακεια?Παντως δεν προκετε να εβγαινε ποτε μικρο πρεπει να ειχε πεθανει ηδη επειδη και τα 2 ειχαν το ιδιο μεγεθος και επαιρναν μονο το 1/10 του χωρου του αυγου

----------


## mitsman

και που ξερεις ποιο αυγο ηταν ποιο????

----------


## vikitaspaw

δεν ξερω αν εκανες βλακεια...περιμενε να δεις. Πιθανον να πεθαναν γιατι δεν κλωσσουσε, πιθανον να αργησε να κλωσσησει κ να βγαιναν τα μικρα σε μερικες μερες. Μην πειραζεις το άλλο αυγο αστο ακομα! Εν τω μεταξυ ψαχνε κ για κλουβι, μην τα αφηνει αλλο εκει.
Η απορια του μιτσμαν κ δικια μου...που ηξερες ποιο αυγο ειναι ποιο??

----------


## -Vasia1997-

τα ειχα δει απο την μερα και γεννηθηκα και τα θυμομουν και κυριοτερο τους εκανα ποιο πριν ωοσκοπηση και αυτο που ηταν ποιο αδειο απο τα αλλα ειναι το 'μικροτερο'
απο την πρωτη μερα κλωσουσε αλλα φαινεται καμοια μερα θα βγηκε να φαει και θα εμεινε εξω :'(
και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι και να τα κλωσσουσε και αλλο δεν θα εβγαιναν ηταν πολυ μικρα και παντα την εβλεπα μεσα στην φωλια.Μαλλον δεν θα καθοταν και ακριβως πανω στα αυγα 
κλουβι πηγα σημερα και ειδα πηρα και το σαββατο 50 ευρο  :Happy:  οποτε μια χαρα θα παω να τους παρω εαν δεν μου παρει ο 'αι-βασιλης'
δεν νομιζω να τα πειραξει να μεινουν αλλες 10 μερες εκει  :Happy: 
εκτος εαν τα βαλω αφτα στο κλουβι που σας εδειξα πριν(του κουνελιου) και να επαιρνα για τα παπαγαλακια κλουβι που πολυ αγαπημενα τα βλεπω και πολλα φιλακια βλεπω xD

----------


## vikitaspaw

οχι καλυτερα τακτοποιησε πρωτα τα λαβ γιατι αφου ξεκινησαν με αναπαραγωγη ακομα κ αποτυχημενη που ηταν το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι θα υπαρξει κ αλλη στο καπακι.

----------


## -Vasia1997-

οκ μπορει κιολας να τα βαλω προς το παρο  στου κουνελιου και μεσα στον ιανουαριο θα παρω η και πιο πριν  :Happy:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

δενν ειναι γλυκα  :Happy: 




τα εχω παει στο πετ σοπ και τα εχω βαλει μαζι με τα αλλα 2 λοβ μπερτ επειδη τρωγωνταν μεταξυ τους 

ΕΠΙΣΗς ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 3 ΑΥΓΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΑΡΑ Η ΕΚΑΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΡΥΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΥΓΑ Η Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΛΩΣΣΗΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ

Επισης αυτο το κλουβι θα παρω  :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Βασιλική, γιατί τα πουλάκια σου τα πήγες στο πετ σοπ???????

----------


## vikitaspaw

καλο το κλουβι αλλα κ γω δεν καταλαβα γιατι τα πηγες στο πετ σοπ??

----------


## -Vasia1997-

εχουνε εκει περα ενα λοβ μπερτ μονο του (ειχανε) και επειδη ειχαι παθει ειλικρινα καταθλιψη δεν ετρωγε ουτε επινε νερο μου ειπε μια κοπελα εκει περα που μιλαμε εαν μπορουσα να φερω καποιο δικο μου να του κανει λιγο παρεα.Και ετσι τα πηγα.Η διαδρομη ηταν 2-3 λεπτα οποτε τα πουλακια δεν ταλαιπωρηθηκαν καθολου

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πόλη ευγενική η κίνηση σου ,άλλα πολύ μεγάλο ρίσκο που πήγες τα πουλακια σου σε πετ , σε περίπτωση που κάποιο πουλάκι άλλο έχει μια ασθενια μπορεί να κολισουν και τα δικά σου!!!Από όσο θημαμε σε αλλο post σου κατάλαβα σε ποιο πετ έχεις πάει.(το εχω επισκευθη και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα και ξέρω ότι δεν είναι και στην καλύτερη κατάσταση τα πουλακια τους)

----------


## -Vasia1997-

το ξερω οτι εχει ρισκο αλλα ουσιαστικα βρεθηκαν στο ιδιο κλουβι που ητανε το 1 πριν μισο χρονο και το αλλο πριν 1 χρονο.Ετσι σκεφτηκα οτι.Το ξερω αλλα μονο με αλλα 2 love bird ηρθαν σε επαφη το κλουβι το ειχανε καθαρισα πολυ καλα λογο ενος συμβαν.Οποτε θελω να ελπιζω οτι δεν κολλησαν τιποτα.Εαν μενεις Αθηνα τοτε μαλλον θα το εχεις επισκευθει και ειναι αναλογα με τον αριθμο των πουλιων σε ενα κλουβι εαν ειναι λιγα ειναι μια χαρα αλλα εαν ειναι πολλα ειναι χαλια

----------

